# Phone Scam (new to me)



## blindwatchertrev (Nov 4, 2011)

Just arrived home after 10 days away and as usual a boatload of messages on the answer machine. Two of them advised me that HMRC were taking legal action against me and to speak to my case officer to dial one. Presumably, if such a call was "live", and had I done so I would be connected to a premium rate line which would have cost a small fortune.
Anyone else experienced this particular attempt at a con?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HMRC would in the first instance would notify by post, and I think you'd know if they were after you that bad, does seems stupid scam, reliant on the recipient panicking.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Phone calls, messages, emails after money etc pretending to be from banks, the phone or mobile company and HMRC just bin them all. Dont even listen or read them. All scams. If one of these organisations is seriously after money from you for legit reasons they will never use these channels of communications. Simple as that.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

The first few weeks that I packed up work about 3 months ago I was amazed at the annoying useless phone calls that we were getting 5-6 times a day. Eventually I cottoned on to what was comming next just by the tone and wording that they spout. So, when asked " is that Mr. B-----y? " I would answer " no it's Mr. Whistle" and give em a long loud blast from my dog whistle. I can satisfyingly say the calls have all but stopped now. 

Nick.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We got one of these, not had a single call since, dunno or care how it works, but it does.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/2016...=9046327&device=c&campaignid=620865095&crdt=0


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> We got one of these,* not had a single call since, *dunno or care how it works, but it does.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/2016...=9046327&device=c&campaignid=620865095&crdt=0


No wonder I couldn´t get you >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Didnae know you wanted me Jan.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> We got one of these, not had a single call since, dunno or care how it works, but it does.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/2016...=9046327&device=c&campaignid=620865095&crdt=0


We have those as well and yes, they certainly work.:grin2:


----------

